# Starline Pacific Stock Transfers are cool too.



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys, this company makes some nice stock transfers. They dont get much recognition here on the board. A few years back we had to do a special order for a costume theater, 2 full outfits head to toe in black shirts and black legging bottoms that, we had to print exact size skelleton bones. Guess what, Starline had them as stock transfers, yep all the skeleton bones in white ink. It turned out cool.


----------



## sarafina (Jul 27, 2005)

I've used them before. Great customer service and I think they sent me jolly ranchers or something with the package  You don't know what size the transfers are until they get to your doorstep though. Only thing I didn't like...


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> Hey guys, this company makes some nice stock transfers. They dont get much recognition here on the board. A few years back we had to do a special order for a costume theater, 2 full outfits head to toe in black shirts and black legging bottoms that, we had to print exact size skelleton bones. Guess what, Starline had them as stock transfers, yep all the skeleton bones in white ink. It turned out cool.


Are you guys affiliated with Starline?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

kentphoto said:


> Are you guys affiliated with Starline?


:::: nope.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

btw, they also did a nice collection of happy faces I like. Have a shirt myself.  

happy faces are not as easy to design as some people may think. Well Faces in general.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you have a link to their web page?? I had never heard of them before this post =(


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

TaylorTees said:


> Do you have a link to their web page??


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Starline+Pacific+Stock+Transfers


----------

